# Snowblower won't start - compression?



## 944stdk (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi all,
new to this forum and I hope someone can help.

I have a ~20 year old Noma snowblower, with Tecumseh 8 HP Snow King engine. Ran fine yesterday when I used it to clear 10" in driveway. Went out this morning to clean up, and it wont start:

Starter cord pulls too easily - no resistance. Doesn't turn engine over.

I plugged in the electric start - turns too easily, doesn't turn engine.

There is gas. I checked obvious things - starter key is in, oil level is OK (low, at "add" but not below that level).

I am thinking there is no compression. Any ideas of this, and cause, and what to do about it?

Thanks, any help appreciated.
Ted


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i would guess a stuck valve, throw a 50/50 mix of mmo and diesel down the cylinder until it soaks the valve, if that doesnt work you may have to pull the head and GENTLY tap it free with a mallet


----------



## AandPDan (Nov 18, 2014)

When you say "doesn't turn engine" is the piston going up/down? As in just the flywheel is spinning but nothing else? Broken key? Which would be unusual in a snowblower.


----------



## 944stdk (Feb 3, 2015)

I cannot tell is piston is moving up and down - the starter cord pulls very easily with no resistance. No compression feel.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Remove the spark plug and look down the hole. If the piston and both valves are moving everything would be working properly. If the valves are moving, but not the piston then you have a broken rod. If the piston and 1 or 0 valves are moving then you have stuck valves. If nothing is moving then the starter isn't making contact.


----------



## 944stdk (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. I will remove the spark plug and check, and report back what I find (may be a day or 2 from now)


----------



## mr.finn (Jan 28, 2015)

I have the same motor on a snapper 8/24. Have noticed lately there is little resistance when pulling it to start. I put a compression tester on it cold and came up with a reading of 29 on the gauge. Called my local equipment shop and they said normal is 50-60 for that engine. It still runs and does its job but seems sometimes it struggles to start. Thinking it is time for a replacement motor


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

mr.finn said:


> I have the same motor on a snapper 8/24. Have noticed lately there is little resistance when pulling it to start. I put a compression tester on it cold and came up with a reading of 29 on the gauge. Called my local equipment shop and they said normal is 50-60 for that engine. It still runs and does its job but seems sometimes it struggles to start. Thinking it is time for a replacement motor


Sounds like you need a valve job. When the get old and hot the valves expand and don't close all the way.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

mr.finn said:


> I have the same motor on a snapper 8/24. Have noticed lately there is little resistance when pulling it to start. I put a compression tester on it cold and came up with a reading of 29 on the gauge. Called my local equipment shop and they said normal is 50-60 for that engine. It still runs and does its job but seems sometimes it struggles to start. Thinking it is time for a replacement motor


 How handy would you consider yourself there Mr.finn? 

A valve job & new head gasket is fairly straightforward, an afternoon's worth of work and cheap (_assuming that you don't have a scored/worn cylinder wall of course_) and you'll have a like-new engine.
* wooden lapping tool & lapping compound
* feeler gauge
* torque wrench (up to 200 inch lbs)
* gaskets: head, muffler and breather
* A valve spring compressor isn't necessary but would make the job go even faster.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Agree with classiccat. Most likely valve(s) stuck in guide or chunk of carbon stuck on seats. Not a big deal to repair.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Ted

.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Mr Finn
Last month I did just what Classiccat recommended for the valve job. Had never had the engine apart (5 HP Tec on 1967 Ariens) but was really a simple procedure. The lapping tool, compound and gaskets are not expensive. Many helpful videos on you tube as well as previous threads on this site. There was a real noticeable difference in the engine performance. 
Cheers


----------

